# December 2012 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

*Congratulations to December's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, Zora!*

Zora (20 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

TralissaAndalusians (14 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

7thhorsesoldier (11 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

britneypadilla (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

fresh paint girl (7 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BellaMFT (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HowClever (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Pyrrhic (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

bubba13 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

purplefrog55 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Rachel1786 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Twilight Arabians (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

VanillaBean (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

randomrider92 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

allisonjoy (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

waresbear (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Blondehorselover (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

myhorsehasmentalissues (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AQHA13 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

CarrotMan (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Dark Intentions (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsecrazy4ever (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

myhorseriesen (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Walter n Me (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

whispering willow (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

soenjer55 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Arksly (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Casey02 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Alicia (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AnnaT (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wallaby (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

RunJumpRide (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Ponies100 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AngieLee (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseyyGal (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

QHriderKE (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

bigbull (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Creampuff (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

cinnamon (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

irydehorses4lyfe (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

hisangelonly (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseLovinLady (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HarleyWood (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

manca (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

winstonsgrl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hoofprints in the Sand (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

TremayneLove (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Endurance Chica (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Tayz (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SarahAnn (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

jannette (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Kelsyann (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

montanacowgirl2008 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Jumper4ever (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

speedy da fish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

cowgirlnay (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

DrumRunner (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Randella (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hunter65 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

usandpets (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Kelly22790 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BornToRun (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Ladybug2001 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Northernstar (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Artemis (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

animalartcreations (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LoveStory10 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kim_angel (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarefootBugsy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BillyRox (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

sommsama09 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

armydogs (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ButtInTheDirt (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

pintophile (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

sarahkgamble (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

blue eyed pony (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

caseymyhorserocks (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

banman (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Chansu (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

eventerjumpergirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Dame Nuit (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ropergirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SorrelHorse (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Roperchick (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LadyNeigh (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Corporal (0 votes)


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you so much!!! I can't believe I won


----------

